# spiders!!!



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

one of my favorite things to tie and use on the stream!!! pretend you are a lil spider and you fall into the water and are trying to get to shore!! just give her some lil twitches and hold on! my secret tip.. I add some peacock under the foam and twist it on the thread and wrap it up to make it more durable. caught rock bass and gills and chubs on this pattern all day!


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Very nice spiders! Correct me if I'm wrong, but the legs appear to be the medium sized round rubber. I've found that the Small sized round rubber provides the best life like movement in the water. 

Jeremy


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice ties. They look kinda like a mini Chernobyl Ant, which of course is an absolute killer. Have you tried in any other colors of foam?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

They need some more legs for spiders. They look good and will catch fish no doubt.


----------



## Mike4066 (May 25, 2007)

Flyfish Dog said:


> They need some more legs for spiders. They look good and will catch fish no doubt.


Fish can't coun't


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I think mostly a spiders legs will kinda stick together or at least have that illusion when hes swimming. I hope....lol. oh well the fish never cared before and I am sure they won't care this year neither. I have had some fish refuse it but mostly cause I stopped moving it when they were about to bite it. just keep it swimming and they will kill it. if they don't kill it as soon as it hits the water.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

I like them, my favorite thing to use for gills. Black is good, and i tie some in orange with charetreuse legs, just like you do.

1 trick that i have used when gills come up and look but wont eat it. Tie a 2ft. piece of mono on the hook, and use a small nymph as a dropper of of it.

Double Trouble


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya I was gonna try some droppers this year. I made some nice smaller size 16midge nymphs with peacock herl and chartreuse midge tubing.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Nice looking fly. Whats the size of the hook there?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

these are on size 12 dry fly mustad but you can use 14 or 16 too if ya want smaller but these usually work for the gills I catch..


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Those are great looking spiders,I just got some foam last week and tied these up and ment to post them earlier but been busy. Not at all trying to step on any toes just wanted to show you all, and what you think.Thanks

p.s not trying to steal your thread FA69.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

looking good kruggy! those will catch fish for sure!.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

All of 'em looking good & all will certainly catch fish.
I should have been out catching gills today, but we have to have everything out of the old house before the end of the month & I'm going to be fishing the mountains of Virginia from the 18th to the 21st, so guess where I have been all weekend?  
As my wife says, I will have MEGA-time for fishing after this month, so I guess it's worth it. I envy you guys who have been out...catch a few for the ol' tuber, ok?
Mike


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Fishaholic,
You were correct on kruggys spiders. He gave me some and we hit a pond on a farm that I hunt and we tore up some crappie and 'gills. God it was good to be out in the sun throwing a fly again!


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Could have used 1 of those spiders today at the pond, had the long rod, but it had a spinning reel on it, instead of a fly reel. YEA I AM STUPID.

Wont happen again.


----------

